# Need For Speed: Underground won't run on my PC



## NFSUproblems (Feb 14, 2005)

I just bought Need For Speed: Underground for my PC and I installed it.  After I installed it I clicked on the Icon on the desktop to start the game, instead of the game running, a Need For Speed Window pops up for like 3 seconds and then the game shuts down and I am returned to the windows desktop as if I never clicked anything at all.  I've tried solving the problem and I can't. Someone help me. Below I have text from my DXDIAG.exe file posted.  \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 2/14/2005, 09:10:35
Machine name: YOUR-ZE8CXVR8TT
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: HP Pavilion 04
System Model: P5274A-ABA XT963
BIOS: Ver 1.00PARTTBL
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(TM) CPU 1200MHz
Memory: 126MB RAM
Page File: 167MB used, 139MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode


----------



## funkdmonkey (Dec 7, 2004)

You have this video card: Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller

Its an intergrated graphics card and i doubt you will ever run nfsu. You dont got the hardware to run it.


----------



## NFSUproblems (Feb 14, 2005)

So unless I found a way to make the game run on the video card I have now I will have to buy a new card?


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

You could try disabling hardware acceleration but the game isn't going to be right until you get a "quality" video card. I am talking 9600 or 5700 and above.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Yea, you definitely need a seperate video card to run the game. Minimum requirements for the video card are the Radeon 7500, and GeForce2. You should be able to find these for $30 or so, but it will only run the game well on the lowest settings.


----------

